# Loyal to the end



## Dotty (Mar 19, 2012)

This is all that is left of our beautiful boy Dirk. Such an important member of our little family, loyal and sweet, and we cherished every minute with him.

My mother passed away, just before Christmas last year, he waited until our return to let us know he was ready to pass over. The three of us held him as he slipped away. 

When I think of him, I still feel like I am suffocating.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## TaylorGSDT (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for your loss! :'(


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

I am so sorry, but glad you were able to be with him..


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

He looks to have known how loved he was...such a dignified older guy.....love his ball with his ashes....

They stay with us such a short time ..... I am sorry for your loss.....

Lee


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Sorry for your loss, its always so heart breaking.


----------



## skew12 (Aug 28, 2012)

i'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm so sorry, It never is easy even as time goes on. Rest in peace sweet Dirk.


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

Im sorry for your loss, it is very hard to lose someone so special


----------



## 3dognite (May 28, 2003)

I'm so sorry for your loss, it's hard to lose a member of the family


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

It stinks. No getting around that. I'm so sorry you lost your beautiful boy.

Hugs!
Jan


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

So sorry for your loss, it is so hard.


----------



## Dotty (Mar 19, 2012)

Thank you everyone.
I find myself searching the net to see if there is any proof we will see them again.
I hope with everything I have, I get to see my Dirk again.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

That picture has tears streaming down my face.
Oh, gosh... The ball and the collar... I can't even begin to imagine what it would be like to lose a GSD.

He was beautiful, and you can see how sweet he was. So very sorry he had go. These dogs deserve to live far more than they do.
So very sorry that your pain is still so raw.


----------



## Dotty (Mar 19, 2012)

My guilt is that he was alone for Christmas, we were away at my mom's funeral.

My brother said that my mom needed a good dog to watch the beach with 

Every Christmas my husband, daughter and I would choose a decoration for the tree, Dirk got one each year too! This year I hung all his decorations, but he wasn't here.

We have Dirk shrines all over our house  one is even over our bed!


----------



## sheps4life (Jan 14, 2012)

With deepest sympathy.


----------



## bellamia (Feb 7, 2010)

very very sorry for your loss.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Sorry that you lost your beloved dog. I hope he'll come back to you in dreams. It has happened to me and it is such a great gift. Heal well.
Seeing his ashes with his collar and his favorite ball........ A beautiful shrine.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

the line between here and there is very thin. love is the connection. i'm so sorry for your loss, they are so incredibly special. perhaps one day, when the time is right, you'll look into another pair of eyes and know that love again.


----------



## Dotty (Mar 19, 2012)

wolfy dog said:


> Sorry that you lost your beloved dog. I hope he'll come back to you in dreams. It has happened to me and it is such a great gift. Heal well.
> Seeing his ashes with his collar and his favorite ball........ A beautiful shrine.


I hope he does, that would give me a little something to hold on to. He was old for so long, I hope he is just running and bouncing through the woods.



katieliz said:


> the line between here and there is very thin. love is the connection.


Thank you for that


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

The picture of his ashes and his play ball made me cry  so sorry for your loss, its every dog owners' worst moment...


----------



## danbibby (May 22, 2011)

From my wife and I, our deepest affections to you on your loss.





 
We felt this song was deserving.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Dotty My sincere condolences. I do believe that we will see our beloved animals. We lost our 12 year old shepherd,Daisy this year and I believe I will see her and play with her again.
Maggi

Dan that was a beautiful song.


----------



## Dotty (Mar 19, 2012)

Thank you for the song, that was very nice.

I try and picture him doing that happy puppy bounce; he would get the sillies all the time, right up to his last month.


----------

